# My town and COVID-19



## rubrown (Mar 16, 2020)

So, I was at Walmart on lucky Friday, mid-afternoon. All the perishable items were just about sold out. Cottage cheese, Half and Half, Eggs, Gallons of Milk. Really, just about everything was sold out. There was about 350 people in the store unsupervised kids were running thru coughing without covering their mouths. Adults standing in line coughing as well. I didn't see anyone practicing social distance or wearing a mask anywhere. There were portable hand sanitizers (foam) near the entry ways. Now this is a rural tourist town of 5000 that would not survive without people on vacation. It's a destination for hundreds of thousands every summer. If this state doesn't beat C-19 this will be a bad season. How are things where you are?


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

Everybody is crazy but food was still at the stores. Some things were gone, TP, bottled water, rice, pasta, bleach, cleaners in general but all wipes of any kind. No issues with milk, eggs, bread, coffee, dog food. The meat had been picked thru, but they were restocking while I was there.


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

Democrat Hoax !-- I ain't falling for it !


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2020)

The Wife and I are self quarantined.  We are pretty much shut-ins anyway. Lots of PS4 playing.


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 16, 2020)

It's ridiculous what is selling out at Winn Dixie. The usual suspects were off of the shelves but for some reason most of the chicken was gone. Not the beef or pork, Chicken!


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

Yes all the chicken was gone. Got deals on pork though and corned beef for St Patty's Day.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a bunch of UV C lights. Made a couple air purifiers using HEPA filter, charcoal filter and the UV C lights. Eh, it couldn't hurt


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2020)

They gonna close the bars !- I'm need some copper tubing ! - Didn't we go thru this alcohol prohibition thing once before ?-- Where my yeast ?-- I need to make some hand sanitizer !-- Yeah that's what it is !- Hand Sanitizer !


----------



## rubrown (Mar 16, 2020)

Keef said:


> They gonna close the bars !- I'm need some copper tubing ! - Didn't we go thru this alcohol prohibition thing once before ?-- Where my yeast ?-- I need to make some hand sanitizer !-- Yeah that's what it is !- Hand Sanitizer !


Okay folks! Thanks for the input. The movie Theater here is closed down till April, well actually every movie theater in the state is shut down till April or later! Everything else looks okay, but like Hamster Lewis I'm just sequestered, me and the Dog. Woof! Woof!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 16, 2020)

umbra said:


> Everybody is crazy but food was still at the stores. Some things were gone, TP, bottled water, rice, pasta, bleach, cleaners in general but all wipes of any kind. No issues with milk, eggs, bread, coffee, dog food. The meat had been picked thru, but they were restocking while I was there.


Pretty much exactly this. Except dog food is low, cat litter is lower,  bread is down to random stuff no one likes, and half n half is gone.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm still working at the plant in Vermont where it's about a week from blowing up. Mass just blew up and we're on 3 week school closings and other measures.  I live in Mass; so glad I got my stockpile built 2 weeks ago. Last stragglers came in today, dried veggies which I use all the time anyway. Already busted into the red peppers n shredded potatoes 


 for dinner.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 17, 2020)

Mostly inconvenience shortages here....restock is under way...guess due to our poultry production we still have plenty chicken. Strange how it went first in other places...religious beliefs maybe contributing to that? At this point just stay cool and try not to over pay for high demand items...the profit takers are bound to emerge. There is still plenty of every thing...panic shopping  over taxed the supply chain...which is 72 hours...truckers speed. Once the public spends all their chips it will be done on the panic shopping.....they have reached that level here. Panic and fear has created a more dangerous environment than the CV-19 ever would have.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 17, 2020)

We have empty shelves. Empty meat dept. Empty paper aisle. Garbage bread (pumpernickel hotdog buns, anyone). 
Its funny there is no toilet paper anywhere, but florida will never run out of asswipes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2020)

Heading to the store this morning.  As we just moved, we are low on everything.  The last week we have eaten mostly microwave meals I stocked up on because I knew it would take a while to find the "kitchen boxes" and get the kitchen put together.  My sister in eastern Oregon said they could not find bread anywhere.  

I am of the opinion that stores should not be selling large stockpiles of anything to anybody.  If people are so stupid they cannot self-ration, then the retailers should be doing it.  I can say it did my heart good to see that that idiot who bought up all the hand sanitizer in a 2 state area ended up donating it somewhere.  Props to Amazon, E-Bay and other online merchants for banning those trying to screw others during this crisis.  What kind of low-life black-hearted sob do you have to be do try and get rich off others' during a time like this?  It f*****g boggles my mind....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 17, 2020)

Most of the stores in my area have started rationing certain high demand items of course nothing to stop people from going back in for more, except right now they don’t have more or any of those things...I bought a package of TP and paper towels, about a week before the $hit hit the fan...lol, my wife wants to hand out a roll with the meals we deliver to seniors...weird that I hear the numbers but I don’t know a single person with the virus...maybe the infected don’t know...


----------



## key2life (Mar 17, 2020)

Just got back from the only grocery store in my county, and they had everything in stock, though the manager said it'd all be gone tonight.  There are some advantages to living in a county with just 10,000 people, 1 grocery store, 1 liquor store, and 1 traffic signal, apparently!  

Supposed to go to the beach in FL next month, and it's a similarly sized county that we go to, so I'm reasonably optimistic that we'll be able to make the trip.  We figure to take our groceries with us from here.  Shouldn't get COVID out catching redfish and speck trout or walking on the beach!  Might have the whole island to ourselves!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm scheduled to go camping at a wooded and out of the way state park in May. I hope they're still open. Seems like a good place to keep antisocial distance... six feet? Nah I'll take 60 yards, thanks! You'll only learn of my presence when ya smell the chorizo cooking!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 17, 2020)

Only 4200 or so confirmed cases in the US or approx 0.0013% of the population(about  1 case for every 80000 people). From what I have read, the fatalities are by and large people over 70 that are heavy smokers(tobacco) and those in otherwise poor health. Kids under 19 are not even showing symptoms. To say this is blown out of proportion is an understatement...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2020)

We have only one confirmed case that we know of here.  Thank goodness it is spring and we can do stuff outside soon. THG, I am thinking about you and i guess i need to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Big hugs.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 17, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Only 4200 or so confirmed cases in the US or approx 0.0013% of the population(about  1 case for every 80000 people). From what I have read, the fatalities are by and large people over 70 that are heavy smokers(tobacco) and those in otherwise poor health. Kids under 19 are not even showing symptoms. To say this is blown out of proportion is an understatement...


 
I can't afford to be on the wrong side of that coin flip.  If either my better half or son in law get infected, the prognosis would be difficult.  My grandkids need their dad, and my better half is equally needed.

Sick people thinking only of their own well being will kill others.

Get better Umbra.  Hoping for the best.

One person that we know is fighting for his life right now.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 17, 2020)

Stay safe Dax and hope your friend recovers fast


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2020)

I have found that being in a low population county didn't make any difference.  Just moved from a county with about 10,000 people and my sister who still lives there tells me that she couldn't find a single loaf of bread and they are out of a lot of other necessities.  I am now in a place with about 20,000-25,000 people.  We have 2 larger grocery stores--couldn't find a parking spot in one of them and the other had a lot of bare shelves.  

I can't say that I believe that this is being blown out of proportion--it can spread fast, young healthy people may not even know they are carrying it, and older people and sick people are at great risk.  And I am one of those older people.  However, many people's reaction is blown out of proportion--panic buying is stupid and selfish.

Rosebud, thank you!  You and Mr. Rosebud take care.  I think of you guys often.  Big hugs right back!


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2020)

U can expect that "Blown out of proportion" -- From people who get thier news from Fox -- They were encouraging people to take advantage of low patronage at restaurants and bars  mix and mingle --it's just a type of flu you'll be fine - go have a good time ! -- Coming from medicine I know how limited ICU beds are -- The healthcare system can't handle what's coming -- It WILL  crash - Stay safe !-


----------



## rubrown (Mar 18, 2020)

UPDATE: Approximately noon, Wednesday, the toilet paper factory in town had a sale, cars were lined up for a mile, state police, city police had the area cordoned off. Walmart was packed, about 400 people, shelves are completely wiped out, everyone is social distanced, everyone is whispering, no one is speaking, no one is coughing. I hear an occasional, "oh my God!" and an "This country has gone insane!" in the distance. No toilet paper, No bottled water, No paper towels are stocked, Traffic is down by 66% restaurants, bars, movie theaters all shut down. Hospitals, Doctors offices shut right down. Hospitality is the main industry here. I think it's going to take a little more than a grand per citizen. In 4 days it has become a different place! WOW! Some hours later, traffic in the central business district is less than one half of normal. Really kinda creepy... like...


----------



## Keef (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm still not over the blown out of proportion !-- .....

Edit :-  Deleted the rest of the post to keep from getting kicked out !


----------



## rubrown (Mar 21, 2020)

No exaggeration, almost complete shutdown of vehicular traffic here. I haven't been out since Tuesday. Every neighbor and pedestrian is coughing and glancing about furtively, as they walk down the street. Most of us have read H G Wells and Stephen King or seen the original "Night of the Living Dead" so collective expectations are shaping reality. They are coming from all over the state to buy toilet paper at the toilet paper factory here. It's unreal! Almost complete shut-down! This will cost a fortune in GNP! Weapons of Mass Destruction? Holy Shit!


----------



## Caw (Mar 21, 2020)

The wife and I flew out to Vegas last Sunday afternoon. This trip was planned well in advance for my 50th bday by my wife. We debated on postponing but there would be no refunds for shows she purchased, which cost more than the trip itself. So, we took our chances and decided to go. Once there we were told to investigate whether the shows were still happening, many had cancelled. Come to find out, ours were on the list. 

We walked the strip Sunday evening, had a fantastic dinner, stopped at a dispensary and walked a bit longer before heading back to the Luxor. I turned on the tv in our room and there was an "urgent message" stating all MGM casinos (about 8-10) would be closing Monday at midnight. AND, all guest were to check out by Tuesday at noon! To avoid a mass exodus on Tuesday, we booked a flight out for Monday afternoon. We checked out and they held our bags until we left for the airport.

We had another fantastic meal, lunch, and headed back to the hotel. We apparently weren't the only ones trying to beat the rush. There was a huge line for checkout. 

It was highly unusual for me to see people trying to roll up the last of there weed at the airport as police walked by...I purchased a disposable vape pen and just carried it in my coat pocket. No questions asked at TSA.

The flight there was basically empty. Not so much on the way home - PACKED! We got the very last 2 seat together (group C boarding on Southwest). Got home, attempted grocery shopping, and have self quarantined. Shopping has been done over a 3 day period at different times of the day. We are set on meals for a couple weeks.

I get my toilet paper and paper towels from Sam's regularly. We were all set on toilet paper for about a month. But, the wife is still in search. I've tried to explain that this behavior is part of the issue! Even an employee I was speaking to at Sam's said theres no "shortage" on things, just a shortage on drivers to get it to stores. I told the wife I would continue to try Sam's, getting there early in the morning. Oh, I did order paper towels off of Amazon before leaving for our trip. We were down to 3 rolls.

On a positive note, I had done a nute change prior to leaving. Just over night there was a start of root rot in my veg tent. Had I been gone the whole trip, I would have lost all the plants in there. Another nute change and all is good, just a few wilted leaves that have been removed.  Not exactly sure what went wrong...?

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey! I just found this thread today. Well yesterday. I'm late, as usual. I'm in a densely populated area. We're all grounded. 
 Everything is shut down here. No non emergency procedures of any type are allowed. Hospitals are offering drive through testing for the virus. Lines are so long for that they turn people away. Shelves are pretty bare of essentials. Meats were sold out of Sam's club. TP is rare and triple priced. Rubbing alcohol @ 70% disappeared quick. There's been no day care and school is out for the year. No bars or dine in services. County workers are working from home. The Gov enacted a unemployment package for all affected. Utility fees are on hold. Banks are down to window access. 
Grocery stores and CVS types are open. Lots of gas stations are pumps only. The roads are pretty empty day and night. There are folks who are out there shopping though. 
 There are Amish out by my father's property. They have all butchered their cows. for sale or food I don't know. Probably both. They still have their schoolhouse running with a decent sized class. I wonder what they're going to do when it hits them. 
 Lots of people are being crazy! Even before social distancing was enacted. Plus, everybody's got they're face covered. i.e.you come out the store with a ton of tp and groceries. Three guys a couple spots over all masked up just watching everybody. You the mark now! Hopefully it doesn't get that bad. 
 My prayers to all affected.


----------



## robisontransport3500 (Mar 22, 2020)

I find it absolutely frustrating, I am a prepper, one smart enough to not get in a pissing contest over who has the most stored, but I do notice something that I just want to point out on this subject. I have spent the better part of my life being told by almost everyone I come across that being a prepper is stupid, that America couldn’t possibly fail (not saying we are anywhere close to that not fear breading) that we are a civilized country with the best interstate and transportation infrastructure on earth (also true no thanks to the federal theft of millions of state acres all over the country by the Democrats thank you Eisenhower) however, and I’m not deliberately trying to be insensitive, this a really bad year of the common cold. Can you even imagine when things really go sideways? So please people during this time of panic, only consume what you need and only purchase what you can consume. That being said and just maybe a good prepper tip for anyone that has been awakened by recent events, prep small. Seriously you have no idea how much crap you will accumulate by just being slow and consistent. Our method for years has been that we buy an extra when we depleted a resource. Finish off a 4 roll pack of toilet paper for example and buy 2x 4 roll packs and only use 1, when you buy the next pack buy 2 more and now you have 3 at home. I would draw the parallel between compound interest but the compounding is actively done by you. Now when you open up the cupboard and do a little simple math and realize that you now have enough rolls of toilet paper to supply your family for the next 2 years, then you can probably just buy what you consume as you consume it. If the budget is tight for a month just pick 3 things at minimum to add to your stock. Now i will let the crazy come out there are only 3 things that you can never stock enough of in my opinion, ammo, fuel, and food. I have done some volunteer work in disaster areas before and it is amazing to me what people will pay to trade for simple things like coffee ,smokes and chew, and obviously toilet paper.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 22, 2020)

Panic amplified by social media has caused most of our problems...spoke with my friend who owns a grocery yesterday...still plenty of everything ...just not enough delivery's...he can get hand sanitizer but it is $2.99 for 2oz size...he just will not purchase it. We have enough resources none of this should have ever happened. I prep as well ...when I see what John Q bought as his ideal of necessity...it leaves me wondering about lack of basic survival knowledge in our nation. Water ...food ...shelter in that order...so far we still have plenty of that. Please if you do not have a filtration method for water...try to obtain one if your budget allows...you can make a basic one for about $30 bucks or so. Even if you boil or sterilize with Chlorine bleach you are still drinking all kinds of chemicals, impurity's and toxins...and if you choose to not kill off the microbes...well you gonna use a months worth of tp the first day...then a terrible ending...GI related deaths are horrible. rt3500...you are so correct on having a few months supplies on hand...so easy to stalk sales and what not to add supplies when they are cheap and in stock. John Q has become soft and over confident in modern conveniences....these conveniences will leave way quicker than we obtained them. If this has not caused an awakening in your world...it is time  it did! Please ...get off social media...open one of those awful learning web pages and arm yourself with knowledge.... it will serve you when all else fails. If you have questions ...ask away...plenty of trade craft here on the forums....and best of all ...its free!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 22, 2020)

Just locked down our borders down under , all pubs and clubs ,restaurants , casinos , and churches have been closed , Some popular beaches have been banned , they want every one to stay at home , they are looking at a minimum of 6 months before changing back , this will kill my business I have 4 staff that work for me that I will have to let go, all have been with me over 10 years breaks my heart ,


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 22, 2020)

That really sux QB...I do hope the best for you and our buddies down under!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 22, 2020)

Robison I like your compound interest explanation. I tend to overbuy food normally just because of a lifelong fear of being poor again. I've been there, and am a bit hoardy as a result. Im so thankful to be at least solidly blue collar at last, where "perpetually a little broke" does not equate to "mm mm ramen noodles again?" Our local discount grocery store went belly up a couple months ago and their going out of business sale was intense. I staggered out of there with a FULL CART , easily over 150lbs, of deep discounted canned goods, flour, oil, and dog food for under $100, stuff I consider normal pantry staples. I mean, no I don't eat dog food but seriously that blue buffalo stuff... I'd consider a kibble meatloaf in a pinch lol. And every year I hit up the post Christmas sales at Big Lots for those stupid Hillshire type gift boxes of shelf stable cheese, sausage, and smoked salmon.  Usually that's my camping food for the year but this year I doubt camping is happening. 
We have a newly announced nursing home outbreak here in town and that is going to start the snowball rolling, since so many people here work for at least one if not multiple rehab centers, retirement homes, clinics and specialists in town connected to the regional hospital a few blocks from my house. Health care is a major employer and everyone has a close connection to it. The spider can feel a fly caught in the other side of its web.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 22, 2020)

things are getting crazy in central mass too. a neighbor witnessed a couple of young women trying to steal a package of tp from a woman who appeared to be a cancer patient in a walmart parking lot. she tried to get the store to call the cops but they claimed they were not allowed to. another customer did though. i used to concealed carry pretty regularly but times being as they are, i now carry all the time. the media has hyped this up to the extent that i fear we are close to rioting. my son lives out in the boonies and said his walmart has tp. i have not seen a roll outside of my house in a week and a half. grocery store shelves are empty of a lot of staples and fresh food is getting sparse too. what little common courtesy there used to be(in massachusetts, we have been known as mass-holes by many neighboring states) is out the window. insanity. be safe...


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 22, 2020)

I just received a postponement of upcoming surgery.  Without details, it's a regular check up thing that I won't mind postponing.  Hospitals are getting ready.

  I will probably do more camping, not less.  Just getting out and away clears my mind and focuses me to what's important.  I can social distance for miles.  I hate camp grounds.  I just need room!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 22, 2020)

Back from resupply...local Walmart has facial tissue paper...TP and paper towels...water isle was all most at full stock....fresh meat...bread...and some can goods... low supply. They had a small amount of the fresh meats ...smoked meats in good supply...sandwich meats...low supply....plenty of fresh milk. My buddy that owns a grocery says they are afraid it is fixing to hit bottom and do not want to get caught with lots of fresh meat that goes out of date fast. So you may only see it in smaller supplies for a while. It was peaceful here...no signs of hostility's.


----------



## secret hippie (Mar 22, 2020)

Love & Peace from Britain.... Empty supermarket shelves, pubs and restaurants closed... hardly any planes in the sky... We're all supposed to stay at home for the next three months, six months...? I'm getting through a lot of weed, not much left and the next harvest isn't until early May  .........And to top it all it's bloody freezing today! Stay well brothers and sisters x


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2020)

Jersey checking in. We are on lockdown. No group gathering, Restaurants are take out delivery only. All non-essential workers are to stay home and off the roads except for shopping. I am both fortunate enough to have a job to go to tomorrow after being on vacation this week, and a bit freaked out that I will have to come in contact with dozens upon dozens of people. Being a UPS driver I work for essential commerce. I look forward to delivering things to people in need but fear I might bring Covid 19 back to my wife. I will be wearing gloves and hand washing as much as I can. I will not be wearing a mask though. Besides feeling like it will send the wrong signal to the public I also know there are shortages and the brave people on the front lines, Health Care Workers, need them more than I do. 
I didn't realize that the Wife and I pretty much already self-quarantine regularly until I was told to do so and nothing changed except that the grocery stores are like war zones.  

I hope everyone stays safe and sane in this insane time.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 26, 2020)

The Governor issued a stay at home order and declared an emergency. Heavy traffic immediately resumed and is just about back to normal. The people of Michigan refuse to comply, even though, they are mass burying and incinerating infected corpses all over the world. Even though the Surgeon General issued a serious and dire warning without trace of deception. Without fear-mongering, and I'm sure there are educated people here. This is a really, really big thing. This will change the way everything is done on every level. There will be massive arrests and long sentence incarcerations. All prisons will become single cell maximum security. There will be no good time, anywhere. Every prisoner will max out a 20 year sentence. Without equivocation, they are not revealing the features of this virus to the general public. Please be aware.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 26, 2020)

Still no toilet paper on shelves. Meat is iffy and not all that stocked. Ammo of self defense is gone. Some hunting ammo is left on the shelves. We have a stay at home advisory ....not an order. The cases are doubling every few days here. It feels like 9/11 again. Thats the closest feeling that i  can recall in my lifetime (42 yo). There is a mix of fear and calm on the streets.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 26, 2020)

Traffic is back a 90%, people are out walking down Main st in groups of 2 and 5. I haven't been to the store in 48 hours, last time I was there (fareway) everything was stocked TP, Meat, everything. Signs were posted for customers to stay 6 ft away from each other while standing in line. Walmart 3 days earlier was completely wiped out of everything. So, here in North Michigan right now 3-26-20 it's like nothing happened. No one appears concerned nor is anyone wearing masks or social distancing. People are speaking in whispers while shopping. That's it. Thanks to everyone for participating. May God Bless America!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 26, 2020)

We have a new order to stay at home from the local City Government...State is still just a 10pm to 5am curfew....supplies have all most returned to normal here just like ru's area. I have noticed one thing here....traffic is 10-15% of normal...State police do not have their radar on anymore...everybody is flying out there..today on 65mph posted 4 lane road...big truck I paced was doing 84mph...they ALL seem to be going at the trucks top speed. Guess that is one way to hurry things along and with the low traffic count safety is not being compromised...much. Yesterday at our local grocery it was up-beat mood wise...they managers were standing around with a "job well done look" on their restocked store. There are groups that seem to take it harder than others...most in these parts do not worry much. Stay safe ...hopefully Summer will be the end of it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

We're down to a near skeleton crew at work with folks taking leave... guy with nasty form of Crohns, guy with chronic pneumonia issues, guy who lost his childcare, etc. 
Bestie  (teacher) is home making instructional videos for her kiddos and the den table is a primary school art room until further notice. Dog is delighted to interrupt taping on set.
I live across from a major conservation and recreation area and foot traffic is heavy but folks seem to be respectful of space.
Downtown is eerily quiet- there's still traffic but for the first time since our economic renaissance took hold, there are magical PARKING SPACES!!! Not like anything's open though. 
I saw a guy rollerblading down the street with a hockey stick. Not sure where he was headed, but nice day for whatever shenanigans you're up to,  you knife-footed ice gremlin!
Everything still feels like time has stopped. I hope the powers that be don't jump the gun on declaring us Open For Business again. Our local nursing homes are now having an outbreak. It's gonna be a long haul to kick this one.
Be in good health, friends


----------



## Lesso (Mar 27, 2020)

Everyone is flying on the roads here too. I was going 80 and cars were wizzing past like i was slow.
I read some thing about spanish flu. It sort of died off on the summer that year. People went back to work. Everything seemed normal. Then fall came and by winter 20 million died. That virus killed more people than world war 1. It resurged when we let our guard down. Im worried on this one folks. No one around here is taking it very seriously. As soon as the cases drop, and we go back to work like the government wants us to, i think the resurgence will happen on this one too.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 27, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Everyone is flying on the roads here too. I was going 80 and cars were wizzing past like i was slow.
> I read some thing about spanish flu. It sort of died off on the summer that year. People went back to work. Everything seemed normal. Then fall came and by winter 20 million died. That virus killed more people than world war 1. It resurged when we let our guard down. Im worried on this one folks. No one around here is taking it very seriously. As soon as the cases drop, and we go back to work like the government wants us to, i think the resurgence will happen on this one too.


This exactly. The Spanish flu also managed to mutate into a less virulent strain that took longer to show symptoms, and thus was spread to more people due to not knowing they were carriers due to average slower onset. This is the lesson we should have learned: viruses operate on the same evolutionary principle as everything else- survival of the fittest. A virus that makes its host quickly immobile (=less spread) and then kills them is not evolutionarily ideal. Evolution for a pathogen, be it a virus, parasite,  fungus, amoeba, whatever means optimizing spread. And that requires a living host.
If we don't kill this thing dead (=stop spread so it peters out in its existing hosts before they infect others) before it evolves,  we're gonna end up with flu round two.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 27, 2020)

Also the Spanish totally got boned on that,  it didn't start there but they got in some political feud and got it pinned on them. Lol the endless cycle...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2020)

LOL--it is kind of funny when you realize that your normal lifestyle is social isolation and distancing.  I have not "been to town" since the 17th and have no idea how supplies in stores are.  We have seen 2 other couples who we are friends with a couple of times and I am having some electrical work done on the place, but that is the extent of our interaction with other people over the last 11 days.

Lesso, I have concerns like you do.  While many think that there is a lot of over-reaction, I am not one of them.  I am very concerned about us letting our guard down wanting things to get back to normal too quickly and having this thing explode on us in the fall and winter months when people seem more susceptible.   I am somewhat surprised, too, by the people that seem unconcerned.  My ex-husband is going through chemo, but feels it is okay to just pop out to do a bit of shopping several times a week.  A woman I did volunteer work with doesn't want to miss church even though she has numerous health issues.  We don't have many cases here in southern OR, but that is all the more reason to not let your guard down.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 29, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--it is kind of funny when you realize that your normal lifestyle is social isolation and distancing.  I have not "been to town" since the 17th and have no idea how supplies in stores are.  We have seen 2 other couples who we are friends with a couple of times and I am having some electrical work done on the place, but that is the extent of our interaction with other people over the last 11 days.
> 
> Lesso, I have concerns like you do.  While many think that there is a lot of over-reaction, I am not one of them.  I am very concerned about us letting our guard down wanting things to get back to normal too quickly and having this thing explode on us in the fall and winter months when people seem more susceptible.   I am somewhat surprised, too, by the people that seem unconcerned.  My ex-husband is going through chemo, but feels it is okay to just pop out to do a bit of shopping several times a week.  A woman I did volunteer work with doesn't want to miss church even though she has numerous health issues.  We don't have many cases here in southern OR, but that is all the more reason to not let your guard down.


  Agreed, here in my state within 12 hours of the Governor order to stay home,Traffic went back to normal people got in their cars, filled up there gas tanks and went for a joy ride. Now, deaths from C-19 doubled and then quadrupled in my state. I think that each and every one of us, as American citizens need to re-evaluate the collective intelligence of our fellow Americans. Then realize that criminal, insectoid-hive mindset is and has been actively destroying, step by step the solidarity of the good, decent, moral American  people. Traffic and activity is just about normal, last time I was out people were coughing in public without covering their mouths, there was no social distancing at all. We have 3,000 confirmed cases in this state, 2 cases in my county and approx 100 people have passed for state totals..


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

New data coming out of italy, South korea, and Washington state looking at asymptomatic spreaders is enough to make me want to lock my doors and hide in the basement for 2-4 months. 

My town is doing this cute but possibly ill-advised morale boosting thing where residents put teddy bears in the front window and families drive or walk around with their kids looking for them. I'm uneasy about it. Sure I guess if you don't get out of the car it's "safe ", but we shouldn't be encouraging people to go out, period.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 29, 2020)

We have a wide range of reactions here now...we are gaining cases and Nawlins LA due to Mardi Gras is leading the pack in the South. I wore mask and gloves in Walmart this morning for the first time...supplies while accommodating was lower than middle of the week...children are no where to be scene hardly. I am noticing a lot more people rambling around....walking and 4 wheeler's...that nervous energy is building out there. Stay at home orders without enforcement will not make much difference....then comes the big question...America is freedom loving...would we give that up to a National enforcement of a stay at home order without rebellion??...who knows. I have adjusted to the social distancing thing...it has restored manners and discipline in us ...unfortunately it  took a pandemic to do it.


----------



## robisontransport3500 (Mar 31, 2020)

I can guarantee you that there is at least one Utahn that will never comply with illegal orders given by any state or federal agency. That being said I’m not coughing on people or generally around people. I’m a mechanic and unless I hear that a SBC (small block Chevy) was found to be a carrier I think I’ll be just fine. 
Now back to the concerns of many, of your really that scared (and actually think you have control over a virus) then stay shut in, stay distant, that is your Right as a human being before God. Please though remember that your fears, while legitimate, do not give you any authority, whatsoever, to deprive another human being of Liberty. In this country Rights are recognized as natural, inherent, and governments are established by the CONSENT of the governed. Therefore no, the collective “need” if it can so be called, in no way, has a higher priority than the preservation of INDIVIDUAL Rights. Now as I said I will never comply with unlawful regulation, never have been able to swallow that pill. 
In my opinion a lot of people are over reacting, it’s a virus, we as the human race are more resilient than to succumb to the common cold. That being said I understand full well that this is a mutation and is dangerous, particularly to those otherwise afflicted with other ailments. I would like to make an observation that may bring some comfort. None of us are making it out of here alive! Lol I know that’s shocking, but I promise it is true, I have done detailed research and have only found one report of a man still alive among us, only 1. So the guarantee is, you will die, hopefully not for a long long time, the cdc says that in America every year 79,000 people die from diabetes (yes I understand that some people naturally have this but I’m making a point, possibly not a good one but it’s a point ) so until I see legislation banning spoons, Ice cream, and soda, I don’t want to hear about the idea even of an abuse of power such as an enforcement of a quarantine under color of Law, that is not how Law works in this Nation.
I will continue to support my community in any way possible and we are still going forward with our community Garden this year “Liberty Gardens of Utah - where we propagate the ideals of true Liberty to the next Generation. I look forward to the warmer weather, the friendships, the fun and laughter of the children playing together, and most importantly to see people work together, work for food, to secure their own future, and to pass on the skills of gardening, and the wisdom of understanding that Liberty means that even if you don’t like something, you extend the grace of understanding that it is not your life. 

“Those who would sacrifice essential Liberty, for Perceived safety deserve neither.” Benjamin Franklin.

Sorry for the rant folks, I hope in some way this provides hope for someone out there that is struggling, I’m sorry our governments have put so many people out of work in the name of “safety”


----------



## cardgenius (Mar 31, 2020)

Whew! and here I was thinking this was all real as 100s of thousands of people are in the hospital and 20,000+ have died from COVID-19 in just a matter of weeks but I guess it’s just a figment of all our collective imaginations since Mr. Messiah, aka @robinsontrasport3500 has come to tell us all that hes done research and we all have nothing to worry about. Hes obviously smarter than all the doctors and scientists who actually went to school and got degrees in these fields because you know, FREEDOM.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah. This is definitely NOT what Ben Franklin was talking about... 

I thought this thread was for posting regional/local updates, and checking in with our online buddies, not sociopolitical manifestos.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2020)

And no  one has absolute rights.  Freedom of speech does not give you the right to yell "Fire" in a crowded theater or to slander other people.  And there are times when the collective need will absolutely political name (no pun intended) the rights of the individual.  It is ignorant people who think they know more than medical personnel and scientists that has made this worse than it should be.  Only a selfish immoral individual would think that THEIR individual rights were above keeping tens of thousands of people from dying.   And while I love that quote from Franklin, I don't think it applies here as it uses the word "perceived".  We have a real danger here and those who ignore the stay-home orders are just so incredibly selfish and immoral--how in the @#$% do you justify this?


----------



## robisontransport3500 (Mar 31, 2020)

did I say there is nothing to worry about? Did I say this wasn’t real? Just because you are scared do not attempt to twist what I say.

for every case of the virus in America we have closed down and lost 200 jobs. Your panic is affecting 200 more people for every case in the country. 

as for “smarter than all the scientists and doctors” I’m listening and reading private publications from some of the best doctors/medical institutions in the world, but THOSE doctors never make it on your beloved cnn, fox, CNBC, news programs. If you will pull your collective head out of the sand and look at what is actually going on, you will realize that there is a very very high probability (not guarantee) that the economic repercussions from how this has been handled will far outlive the devastation that the families of the infected are going through.

as for the concept of the individual right does not outweigh the collective, there are many many socialist countries in the world, I invite you to travel to some of them and report how that philosophy suits you then.

this was never intended to be a manifesto, believe me that’s a separate subject completely, this was intended to be a beacon of hope, even if to only one person. An invitation to not live in fear, and a request to not allow your fears to make you support the further oppression of your fellow Americans in the name of safety. However I do not imagine I will sway many hearts or minds in this forum. 

to the notion that my post was not an update on my local community, it was, every Tuesday and Thursday and Saturday at my residence, which sits on 4.5 acres, we gather as a community, we do some work to get the garden ready for the spring. We laugh and smile, and tell stories about happier times.

Your fears are your choice. 

“God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, 
courage to change the things I can, 
and wisdom to know the difference.”
*Reinhold Niebuhr*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2020)

I am not scared.  I am being cautious and following the advise of those who know.  If you have to go digging for your information, I would question it.  It is a fallacy that you cannot get real news from the real new stations.


----------



## Locked (Mar 31, 2020)

Well things are starting to hit a little too close to home now. We were informed shortly before noon today via the DIAD, the gizmo you sign on for a delivery, that my building has its first confirmed case of COVID 19. The employee is in quarantine and they said they disinfected the area. A source of mine says it is not a Driver but a Manager.


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2020)

Hmmm. This is a cannabis growing site. While this thread is a bit off topic from that, everyone posting has shown their right to speak by showing their grow skills but robinson. Perhaps if you would like people to respect what you have to say, about this or anything for that matter … PUT UP or SHUT UP. You got skillz, post it up. You want to run with the big dogs, or you want to sit on the porch?


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree that this is a cannabis growing site, but this beer virus concerns us all. Basically, no growers, eventually no grow site. Dire ? That's what the powers that be want you to think. Truth ? Only time will tell. So far, the county I live in has no confirmed cases of the virus.


----------



## robisontransport3500 (Mar 31, 2020)

umbra said:


> Hmmm. This is a cannabis growing site. While this thread is a bit off topic from that, everyone posting has shown their right to speak by showing their grow skills but robinson. Perhaps if you would like people to respect what you have to say, about this or anything for that matter … PUT UP or SHUT UP. You got skillz, post it up. You want to run with the big dogs, or you want to sit on the porch?



Day 23

it’s Robison 

and I thought a government over each subject would be much more openly accepted than this especially here, but I guess EVERY SINGLE member of this forum is in a recreational state and doesn’t need to worry about being assaulted and kidnapped under color of law for growing a plant........


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

This whole "what THEY want you to think" bunk is getting tiresome. I think there's actually a site specifically for that and it begins with a q. Like, who is "they"? Are we getting into that stupid deep state B s again? Noooooo stahhhp. Shoo, shoo!

What we have here is a phenomenon fully explainable by science, if one may care to listen to the scientists. Or you know, read the lengthy, wordy, and peer-reviewed articles that epidemiologists have been writing since pathogens were first discovered- way before the time of our current cultural or political conditions - so many gave their lives, succumbing to the very pathogens they were trying to understand. That sacrifice must not be in vain .

Our response to it must not ignore centuries of research. Our leaders must set an example that involves listening to the advice of a bunch of frazzled,  sleep deprived guys n gals in lab coats and ugly orthopedic shoes.

And we can only hunker down and support their efforts, as inconvenient and suffocating as it may feel for the time being. The people on the front lines are BEGGING us with tears in their eyes to stay home. The people in front of the cameras are irrelevant. Some are helping, some are not. They don't even agree with each other, so look for your truth from the unified voice of medical professionals who have dedicated their lives to finding it.

Listen to the nurses. Why would they lie? They aren't up for re-election. They arent currying favor with lobbyists. They arent worried about saving face. They already look like shit, with dark circles under their eyes and home made PPE. They just want to come out of this alive, with as little PTSD as possible, and take a nice nap! 

No virus in your county yet ? You are lucky. And you can help keep it that way by LISTENING TO THE NURSES.
They have sore feet and no reason to lie. You have to trust them with your life when you end up in the hospital. Trust them to keep you out of it.


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2020)

well said


----------



## Locked (Mar 31, 2020)

Jesus Christ on a cracker..this thread had the positive feel-good vibes all through it till we got a visit from someone with way too much tin foil on their head. This is not a conspiracy this is an actual Pandemic and unless we get our sheet together and follow some basic rules we will be looking at hundreds of thousands of dead folks. Look up the misnamed Spanish Flu of 1918 if you want to see what this could turn into. So stop crying that you are being told to stay in and when you do need to go out practice Social Distancing. Wash your hands often. Just be glad you are not on the front line like our Medical people. They are getting sick quick and dying.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2020)

While I live in a legal state now, for decades, I lived in Idaho--which, IMO, is worse than Utah.  I have no love for the police and Big Brother type government, but that doesn't mean that I don't think that the government doesn't have the right to put restrictions in place for the benefit of the general population.  

Stinky--what a great post!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

As clinical as this may sound, whatever we do now; wise, unwise, or otherwise, will inevitably result in the gift of an epic data set to the next generation of researchers and policymakers.

Will they see our actions as an inspiration, or a cautionary tale?


----------



## robisontransport3500 (Apr 1, 2020)

We will just be required to agree to disagree, I could site the Constitution and Declaration of Independence as well as legal presidents all night. My greatest fear is that a portion of this country will be under “enforceable quarantine” when this happens, as with any regulation, the People will either submit, or rebel. If the people should rebel, at what length do we authorize those agents working on our behalf (public servants) to enforce such a quarantine? Do we limit the powers of the State to an arrest for those that would break the quarantine? What if the people that do rebel do not submit to arrest? Unless we as a people are willing to enforce such a principal with firepower and violence then such an order could not be enforceable. I for one do not like the thought of using any militarized force to coerce compliance on any people, especially not our own.

Please consider this hypothetical, (I don’t need a reply and while I fear I may risk being antagonistic, that is not my intent and I will “drop the bone” so to speak, after this post. I have said my piece and respect every individual to make their Own decision.) If the tables were turned, if you have lost your job, have no money, no resources, no work to go to, your about to loose your housing, and your living in a highly infected area. Do you not have the Right, Natural and Inherent, to better your situation? Do you not have the Right to Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness? I believe there is no more fundamental Natural Human Right than to travel peaceably. To prove this I would submit not only the words to our Declaration of Independence, but also the Articles of Confederation, article 4 which guarantees free Right of ingress and egress, beyond that, I know of no clause in the Constitution which would delegate this authority to the federal government, which would lead me to study the 9th and 10th Amendments to the Constitution of the united States of America.

 If the individual States wish to close their borders, dependent upon the State, there may be inclusions in each individual State Constitution which would provide for the emergency power to be used, however an act of the state is not made lawful, nor just, on the basis of the state alone, please remember that from the German People’s point of view, hitler was protecting them from the Jewish, the homosexual, and the colored, and if you study the period “news media” (now known as propaganda) you will find that the German People, sacrificed m what limits they had placed over their governments, in the name of safety and equality.

 When I originally posted this My intent was not to wind anyone up, and I’m still not quite sure how I managed to accomplish this with such efficiency. I was not attempting to be derogatory, accusatory or insensitive, my message, and I would ask that it be read again, is one of love, and hope. At no time have I made some claim that this is a greater conspiracy, nor would I imagine that this virus is a plan of some “deep state”, I do not understand where those accusations originate. 

I feel as though my directness was taken as an insult and that was not intentional, I should replace the words you and your with words like the people at large or society, as my subject was not targeted at any member of this forum. Rather an observation of the, what I feel, is an undo amount of distress to my immediate community. We have no confirmed cases in my County, and Utah is among one of the lowest states for cases, with only 3 deaths total. I understand the urge to do all that one feels they may do to protect their families, however  I will not seek safety for my wife or my family at the expense of even risking treading on the Rights of Man. I will not seek to use State force to seek compliance with any measure that would eliminate free trade or travel. I will continue to love life and love my neighbors.

As I live in a community that has yet to see infection, I completely understand the allure of a quarantine, I fear I will never though understand the justification for it.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 1, 2020)

*Godwin's Law* (also known as *Godwin's* Rule of Nazi Analogies) is a saying made by Mike *Godwin* in 1990. The *law* states: "As a discussion on the Internet grows longer, the likelihood of a comparison of a person's being compared to Hitler or another Nazi reference, increases.".


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

Carona came to the mudhole today !- My ex sister in law went to Mardi Gras is sick - has been tested awaiting results - My ex who has been living with her dropped off some supplies this morning -- She looks like **** !- Most likely highly contagous -- Houston bout to blow up - just not enough testing to know when -- People going to church and bringing it home to thier families -I guess that is a right ?-- - COVID is wide spread here !


Cough !- Cough !-- Hello ?- Rona is that U ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2020)

Robinson, you quote rights like they are absolute, but they are not.  We all live with restrictions upon these "rights" and we pretty much always have and always will.  And no offense, but after reading a statement like "I will not seek safety for my wife or my family at the expense of even risking treading on the Rights of Man", I am glad that you are not responsible for my safety.  However, the "Right of Man" are trod on each and every day by virtually everyone.  And everyone has their own interpretation of the Constitution, which is why we have constitutional lawyers and The Supreme Court.  The government not only has the right, but it has the responsibility to protect its people in times of danger (real danger, not "they have weapons of mass destruction" when they don't danger).  
I for one am not going to give up my life so that the rich can get richer--what an a**h*** suggestion from a real a**h***.​
Also, people got pretty wound up, because, whether you meant to or not, you pretty much stated that the you would ignore any actions by the government to limit YOUR personal rights, regardless of the damage to the general public.  This is part of the problem with this country right now, IMHO.  Everyone wants THEIRS, with little regard as to what it is doing to the country as a whole.


----------



## Keef (Apr 1, 2020)

THG -- I would say tag out -send me in coach !-- but looks like U got this !- I just stay out the way !


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2020)

Our daughter has/had it, not over it yet. It is very scary. I will embrace isolation.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh, Rosebud, sending good thoughts your way and best wishes for a speedy recovery for your daughter.  It must be incredibly scary.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 1, 2020)

Bread and toilet paper gone in my area meat and other groceries are well stocked


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 1, 2020)

Made a run to BJS after work and they are completely sold out of tp, onions, garlic, one lonely bag of shallots left, every frozen fruit except blueberries (phew), every canned fruit, almost all canned vegetables, almost all fresh veggies, and all oranges, grapefruits, and apples. All that was left for fresh was berries, avocadoes, and those weird smoothie things that look like multicolored pond scum. 
Zero chicken. No hams. Almost no beef. All that was left was large expensive cuts. 
The shelves were surreally empty. I could see through about 3 aisles down.
And people were wandering around like zombies just silently staring. 
I grabbed my eggs and frozen blueberries and gtfo.


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

I've yet to read back through since my last post so I'm not caught up on what set y'all off.... 
In my town...
Police are embracing those they're sworn to protect for what feels like the first time in my life. I've seen Sergeant's let mom's and Dad's run away with stolen food. They're on the streets hunting predators. I personally hemmed up 4 burglars and the response time was under two minutes. Police have broken out BMW dirt bikes to give chase and patrol. 
 The animal shelters waived all adoption fees. Come get an isolation buddy! 
 Utilities are nixxing late fees and cancelling disconnects. Internet providers have dropped data caps and handed out free speed upgrades. All stores are closed to the public by 7pm, excepting large groceries, which seem to only be open until ten for cleaning and restocks. Shelves are stocked again, purchase limits lifted finally. Almost every store has personnel cleaning carts and baskets at the doors. 
 Libraries, parks, playgrounds are all closed down too. 
 This morning I woke up realizing that I'd become more comfortable with the restrictions. I understand where the fear comes from, we've seen it happen repeatedly throughout history. I'm becoming conditioned to the facts of stay away from everyone.... It's not much different than my normal behaviour honestly but now the choice has been removed all together.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

State wide shelter in place order was issued here yesterday...it had been a county by county thing. Supplies are lower this week due to first of the month money and shoppers hitting the stores. A police officer about 40 yo or so died in Concordia Parish yesterday CV-19...left a widow and 2 children...same thing here on animal shelters...utility's...evictions...grocery stores have marked 6 foot intervals in the check out lines. I have noticed some size reductions in products to cut down on waste...America waste as much as we use all most...bread is now 16oz loafs instead of 20oz...alcohol is 50% now instead of 70% to 90% ..we have a CVS shut down by CV-19 as well.


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 2, 2020)

young backpackers , our leaders told them to go home weeks ago to avoid being stuck hear but they stayed they, threw parties disobeyed the SD rules and kept travelling   , now the Man  has closed the hostels closed the boarders ,shops are all closed there is no work , so now we have thousands of homeless backpackers that have no money no where to live and no way of getting home , crazy times


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 2, 2020)

Ahh the dreaded BegPacker, already a noxious pest in some areas,  but may become an infestation if control measures are not undertaken at first sign of unusual population growth .
Entitled tw4ts who come from privilege but think it's hip to live like a refugee (for the Instagram likes of course) until they tire of it and hop a first class flight back to Mommy's house.
Not this time, kids! Congratulations,  you are now actually homeless and possibly a refugee!


----------



## rubrown (Apr 2, 2020)

Traffic here is dead right now, however yesterday it was 100% for hours at a time, about 75% of normal. The Speedway here is well-stocked with bread and bottled water, even TP and everything has a nickel or dime extra on its already inflated "convenience store" price.  People here are not taking precautions, and actually saying "we are all going to get it anyway". Now I'm seeing my fellow Americans in a completely different light.  Think about it, people that deliberately intend to spread this throughout the community, as a collective response. I'm getting the hell out of here!


----------



## robisontransport3500 (Apr 2, 2020)

Goddess is there a private message feature as I would be interested in responding to your thoughts, however I am doing my best to not cause further distress among the panicked.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2020)

Whos panicked?


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2020)

click on her avatar and click on start conversation


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 2, 2020)

I think there's some confusion between panic and a responsible approach to stopping the spread of pathogens. This is getting exhausting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2020)

LOL--stinky, I was going to write the same thing.  Taking reasonable precautions when there is a deadly pathogen out there that is spreading very fast and has already killed more people than 9-11, is not panic.  It is called being a responsible adult.  People need to stay home because there are so many asymptomatic people out there.  How would you feel if you were responsible for someone's nana or gramps dying because you thought your "Freedom" garden was more important than the health of the elderly and infirm?  For god's sake people, stay home!  This isn't panic---it is a responsible response to something that is serious.

I can be reached in the manner umbra stated.  However, I can tell you that there is no way that I will be brought around to your way of thinking.  MY personal freedom is not and never will be more important than the collective good.  And, you know, if people simply did what was *right* by staying home, staying distanced, and not opening non-essential services, the government wouldn't have to force people to do these things.  It is only because people are being giant d!cks that the government has to intercede.  For god's sake people, stay home!


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

The needs of the many out weigh the needs of the one !  Without that we descend into Anarchy !--


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Over 1,000 people died in the US yesterday from COVID-19. We should do all that we can to protect each other.  Careless behavior that endangers others lives  should be criminal in times like these. 

https://www.newsweek.com/over-1000-people-us-die-coronavirus-24-hour-span-1495777


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

You know what irked me the most about this situation was that they limited purchases on things like milk and eggs because people panicked. I  have little ones requiring such things. Limits made me have to go to more stores or make more trips; increasing my exposure. For all I know I have had the virus and been a carrier infecting en masse.
​


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2020)

We can take it.


----------



## Keef (Apr 2, 2020)

Logical thing is to blame management !- but there is none !- Only a showboat liar and his boot lickers !-- Not one gonna get reelected right down to dog catcher !- They've proven  they  are incapable of doing the job!- --Even poorly !-- These deaths are laid squarely at the feet of political name and the GOP for thier inaction !-- That's not political it's just the truth !
Where are the ventilators ? - Where are the PPE ?- Don't blame Obama -- Just release da **** -- If U ain't got it then find it and bring in the military Medical system too !--
This is what happens when U elect an unqualified TV personality backed up by the right wing conservative FOX entertainment channel with thier alternative facts !
They got blood on thier hands too ! -


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 3, 2020)

Limits are in place here on some items...Like nov...it is a catch 22...they tell you to shop for 2 weeks worth of supplies but there is limits...and they know you are just going to the next store for more of the same items and spreading virus further. Be extra careful the week the stimulus check hit the banks...I am afraid it will be a rush to spend them and another up-tick of CV-19 cases. I did notice yesterday we are at 25% to 35% compliance on gloves and mask now...Plexiglas barriers have been placed at registers in stores and Post Office reducing droplet exposure risk. I see some Walmart's and other retail chains now have 1 person, 1 buggy, no children rules...these little things all help.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 3, 2020)

Our first day of official lockdown. We have a stay at home order from the governor. Why did he have to wait until we had 7000 cases and 150+ deaths? 
Because he didnt want to hurt the economy supposedly?
Im scared to do the exponential math and im not a statistician, but how many more people are exposed/infected because we didnt shut it down at 500 cases and 10 deaths (2 weeks ago to be exact)? How many deaths did the governor mean to allow in order  to protect the bottom line?
As a private citizen living in this state and country should any of us expect to be sacrificed for almighty tax revenue?
What guarantee do we have that we wont be among those unfortunate masses who have unwillingly been laid bare upon this golden altar?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 3, 2020)

Just got a memo from our CEO. Due to the Boeing Max accidents and the coronavirus putting a huge wound in the aerospace manufacturing industry,  they just announced layoffs for the first time in 60+ years the company has been in business. I'm critical technical staff and have no backup, so I consider myself safe, but I feel for my colleagues who aren't. Almost 100 people lost their jobs today. Even more are being furloughed. It is a hard time.


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

Needed soil. Hydro store is closed. Went to HomeDepot. Only allowing 10 customers at a time in store, but full staff.


----------



## novitius (Apr 3, 2020)

They've got the Plexi glass barriers in place here too. HP that's a smart call on the checks. It's gonna be a crazy world of consumers for a few days. 
 Lesso, we're all just slaves bro, so yes.


----------



## rubrown (Apr 3, 2020)

Made 2 trips to walmart one early morning not so bad, very few people and everyone was social distancing a few were wearing masks. Went back for water at noon maximum customer volume, 25% were wearing masks and very little distancing. Shelves were half stocked, TP, Paper towels (generic everything) etc. they are just putting enough out so there is no hoarding. Traffic is back to normal at 1:30 pm right now. Something is missing can't put my finger on it. Sky looks different, people are stressed, worried, some are really stoned. Something external is lacking, missing, different. A couple places have gone belly-up already and the toilet paper factory is working overtime.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

It's the ending of an old world and the beginning  of new one !- What that world will look like who knows ?-- I got resupplied and lock down start tonight !-- Isolation is not new to me - My plan is if it don't come from UPS and Amazon Prime I won't be getting it !- I think they deliver everything but cold stuff ?


----------



## Locked (Apr 3, 2020)

Keef said:


> It's the ending of an old world and the beginning  of new one !- What that world will look like who knows ?-- I got resupplied and lock down start tonight !-- Isolation is not new to me - My plan is if it don't come from UPS and Amazon Prime I won't be getting it !- I think they deliver everything but cold stuff ?



Are you the reason I am out late every night this week? Lol. My big brown truck has been packed every day this week. Looks Xmas again.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 3, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Are you the reason I am out late every night this week? Lol. My big brown truck has been packed every day this week. Looks Xmas again.


Not all heroes wear capes. Some wear brown Dickies and steel toed shoes.


----------



## Locked (Apr 3, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Not all heroes wear capes. Some wear brown Dickies and steel toed shoes.



The real heroes are the Medical professionals on the frontline. I am just fortunate to be able to continue earning a paycheck right now. Plenty of folks are not. My route is in a very busy part of town and it is surreal driving around these days and it is a ghost town. It feels like a bad movie sometimes.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah but U still Daman Hammy !-Please keep bringing **** !- 20 years in the OR --took the EMT classes and worked the ER some -- Soo glad I don't do that anymore !-- I feel for the medical people even if I was thrown away like a broken tool after my fall -- wasn't the medical people's fault - it was a management decision !- I know what they going thru -- all I can do is gear up !- They gonna need PTSD medicine after this -We all will -- I got that kind of medicine and smoke too - Smoking is like an asthma rescue breathing device for PTSD - Hit it when U need it but the caps and oil is the real treatment !-


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2020)

Hammy, stay as safe as you can. This is no ordinary virus.  Our daughter starting week 4 soon. I appreciate you brown trucks.  Do you spay down the boxes with germ killer? Cause I do when i get um.


----------



## Locked (Apr 3, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Hammy, stay as safe as you can. This is no ordinary virus.  Our daughter starting week 4 soon. I appreciate you brown trucks.  Do you spay down the boxes with germ killer? Cause I do when i get um.



No, all UPS gave us was a bottle of Bleach/Water and hand sanitizer. I use it to wipe my truck down a couple of times a day.  I wear gloves all day and I don't touch my face. I honestly think I already got this thing back in December. I had a bad "cold" for a few days. Fever, dry cough. The Wife got it as well. I deliver over 300 packages every day, so wiping them down would take forever.


----------



## Keef (Apr 3, 2020)

Sounds like Jared and family don't want to get off thier national stockpile of emergency gear ?-- Giving the much needed supplies to a select private company who can then charge whatever the market of desparate states is willing  to pay for simple things like masks ?-- That's blood money !-- Democracy at work or Royal family pilfering ?--  The national emergency supply is not they piggy bank !-
7,000 deaths ?- 
money money money -- I hope he and his catch the virus and it eats out they black hearts !


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Hammy, stay as safe as you can. This is no ordinary virus.  Our daughter starting week 4 soon. I appreciate you brown trucks.  Do you spay down the boxes with germ killer? Cause I do when i get um.


I sprayed the groceries after coming home from the store. Then sprayed the inside of car.


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 5, 2020)

Big changes at our local Walmart...they have only one set of doors open...2 lines divided for enter an exit ...Walmart security personal working the lines to keep everyone 6 feet apart. They now issue you a buggy that has been wiped down..best it can be. Store was low on most items...many I have never seen low before...OK...here is the fuzzy part...our beer case has never been depleted and the produce is running over..figured with Mexico border shutting down the produce would fall off...guess not.Still around 30% or so compliance with mask and gloves.


----------



## Keef (Apr 5, 2020)

The south is "F-ed" and don't even realize it yet - Houston and New Orleans got tied together even closer by Katrina - Lots of Katrina refugees came to Texas including me -- Many went to Mardi Gras in New Orleans - Brought dat **** back to Houston - Lock down --smock down -- They don't care !- Them with any sense trying to isolate but many still go about thier daily life without a care !--


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2020)

Town mayor just let us know that members of the community have been confirmed.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 6, 2020)

It's a mess here in Myrtle Beach people all over the place acting like they're on vacation our governor has not put down a mandatory stay at home they finally closed the beach down but there are people all over the place disregarding the social distance rules for this to get better it's time to go home and stay home


----------



## Keef (Apr 6, 2020)

Selling a house --buying a house moving a pot farm -- In the middle of an epidemic ?-- Dam !- Dam !- Dam !- 
Sold the beach house looking for a Bat Cave back up in the woods of The Texas Big Thicket !- and trying to do it without catching da **** !-- whole world gonna have PTSD after this !- I got medicine for that !- I got work to do !-
Put a quarentine sign on the side of a U-haul truck and move the dam pot farm !


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 7, 2020)

Keef said:


> Selling a house --buying a house moving a pot farm -- In the middle of an epidemic ?-- Dam !- Dam !- Dam !-
> Sold the beach house looking for a Bat Cave back up in the woods of The Texas Big Thicket !- and trying to do it without catching da **** !-- whole world gonna have PTSD after this !- I got medicine for that !- I got work to do !-
> Put a quarentine sign on the side of a U-haul truck and move the dam pot farm !


Gday Keef  , good to hear you sold up , prices will be going down hard now , buyers market


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 7, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> View attachment 260416


BRILLIANT


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 7, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> BRILLIANT



Love it, definitely BRILLIANT.


----------



## Keef (Apr 7, 2020)

Go Crocket !-- Keep healthy Cuz !-- I don't die easy !---I ain't got it yet but I'm surviving dis **** jack --one way or another !-- Dammit !-- Texas and the world gonna have PTSD after this - I got medicine for that !- I need to gear up !


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Good Morning!


----------



## rubrown (Apr 15, 2020)

Just a note, over 1800 deaths in my state. Everyone in my building is sick. Age segregated shopping, 100% masks use. What a nightmare. Everyone in my state has been exposed by now or will be. It's an outrage.


----------



## rubrown (May 3, 2020)

Over 4,000 have passed away here in Michigan. Thousands of people disobeyed the stay at home order, distancing, masks and the deaths rose. Stupidity is not a crime.


----------



## Steve1 (May 3, 2020)

rubrown said:


> Over 4,000 have passed away here in Michigan. Thousands of people disobeyed the stay at home order, distancing, masks and the deaths rose. Stupidity is not a crime.


Just under 2000 here in Louisiana. People don’t listen


----------



## rubrown (May 3, 2020)

Some are depersonalised or otherwise mute. The rest are beyond my comprehension. Education has lost the aspect of proper socialization. I stopped trusting strangers long ago.


----------



## McDaver (May 18, 2020)

rubrown said:


> So, I was at Walmart on lucky Friday, mid-afternoon. All the perishable items were just about sold out. Cottage cheese, Half and Half, Eggs, Gallons of Milk. Really, just about everything was sold out. There was about 350 people in the store unsupervised kids were running thru coughing without covering their mouths. Adults standing in line coughing as well. I didn't see anyone practicing social distance or wearing a mask anywhere. There were portable hand sanitizers (foam) near the entry ways. Now this is a rural tourist town of 5000 that would not survive without people on vacation. It's a destination for hundreds of thousands every summer. If this state doesn't beat C-19 this will be a bad season. How are things where you are?


The owner of our local hardware store told me last month was the best in his 50 year history. Everyone around here is updating the house and paining. Took my wife to hardware Thursday and she thought it was crowded and when we went in no mask in site anywhere. It was like a mask free zone.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2020)

wow. interesting. Are you in the south?


----------



## rubrown (Aug 2, 2020)

Just an update, there are 6,500 deaths in my state, quite an increase.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Please no politics. I understand your frustration,, but we are just trying to keep all politics off the forum. Again,,i understand, but it doesn't take much nowadays to get an argument started when you start naming names.
Thanks


----------



## rubrown (Aug 4, 2020)

Roger that over and out! Adios...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Later Alligator.


----------



## nWttrs2 (Sep 20, 2020)

I lost my job because of 19. I had a lot of free time and I decided to do what I wanted for a long time. So I watched a lot of movies and TV series. Here are some of my favorites:
- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
- The Fault in Our Stars
- Bad Boys
- Run Lola Run
- Contact
- Sex Education
- Money Heist
Most I watched on Netflix, but I also used various free movies streaming sites for example FlixTor, YesMovies, GoStream and others


----------



## rubrown (Sep 22, 2020)

Sorry to hear, we have all experienced negatives, however, fortunately, everything alternates to its opposite. Better days are coming!


----------

